
We put Caddy 2.0.0 head to head against a ranking heavyweight, Apache 2.4.41 - ksec
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/05/caddy-offers-tls-https-and-more-in-one-dependency-free-go-web-server/
======
ksec
The official title of the article is "Caddy offers TLS, HTTPS, and more in one
dependency-free Go Web server"

But I felt it has nothing to do with the content of the article at all. So I
used its subtitle instead.

